# Ipod mini



## pszajt (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Nissan Rogue 2011. The new IPOD generations works just fine, but I can not make my old IPOD mini (which I love) work, even knowing that on specs it says it should work.

Anybody knows why? or if I can do something to make it work?

Thanks,


----------

